# FR: accepter que + mode



## Raylin

My sentence is:

_Il faut accepter que le français (est/soit) une langue minoritaire en Belgique.

_Should I use the subjunctive or the indicative after 'accepter que'?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## PIKILIA

Allo,

... que le français _soit_ une langue minoritaire en Belgique

Well, I think they both mean something different... but I am not an expert on Belgium


----------



## Noirmout

It's definitely "accepter que le français _soit_ une langue minoritaire"


----------



## Tararam

Why is the subjonctif used here?
the "que" belongs to the "accepter" not to the "il faut"


----------



## Noirmout

You always use the subjunctive after "accepter que". 
_Il n'accepte pas que son père ne soit pas là pour l'aider._
_Il n'accepte pas qu'il ne fasse pas beau _
_J'accepte qu'il ne fasse pas beau_ (it's not because of the negation)
It is something that you cannot change (but I cannot explain like in textbooks why you use the subjunctive, sorry)

You can also use the infinitive after "accepter", but with another sense:
J'accepte de t'aider/ de faire quelque chose. (it's for something that will happen in the future) 

Hope it helps


----------



## Paul575

Bonjour

I'm wondering whether accepter que requires the subjunctive when negated? I wouldn't have thought so but I've seen evidence to the contrary?

The sentence is: _Il n'accepte pas que ses enfants ______ (se détruire) _la santé en buvant excessivement._

Merci


----------



## Machmach

Hello!

Yes it needs the subjunctive here, but the verb "se détruire" turns out to be the same when conjugated with the third plural person in the present tense, and in the subjunctive present!

Il n'accepte pas que ses enfants se détruisent la santé en buvant excessivement.
Ses enfants se détruisent la santé...


----------



## marget

I can't say for sure, but it is possible that accepter in the affirmative takes the indicative and that the negative takes the subjunctive.  Have you checked out both contexts?


----------



## janpol

Il accepte que ses enfants aillent boire.
Il n'accepte pas que ses enfants  aillent boire.
le subj. dans les 2 cas.


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce que "accepter que" demande toujours le subjonctif ou est-ce que c'est seulement dans certains contextes ? Dans un français parlé plus relâché (moins soutenu (je ne sais pas si j'ai utilisé le bon terme)), est-ce que l'indicatif est employé parfois ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## OLN

_Accepter le fait que_....
L'emploi du subj. après _accepter que_ est de mise, mais comme toujours en grammaire, il y a des exceptions en fonction du sens voulu.
(Une faute est une faute quel que soit le registre de langage )

Grevisse §1127 (14e édition) :


> Selon l'usage régulier, _accepter que_ et _consentir que _(ainsi que _consentir à ce que_) régissent le subj., mais l'analogie avec _admettre_ *leur donne parfois le sens de « reconnaître comme vrai »* : Je consens que vous ne SOYEZ pas bête (GIDE,...). [...] - *Ils reçoivent même parfois la construction avec l'indic*. : Je consens que C'EST une affaire de pure imagination (VALÉRY...). - Un vrai révolutionnaire, il doit accepter qu'il n'EST pas un héros (MARTIN DU G.,..). - Comme dit Hanse, cela est « insolite ».



[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Voir aussi ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

In the negative, I'd always use the subjunctive (_ne pas accepter que_ + subj.), but the indicative seems quite natural to me in some (positive) contexts, when the facts are indisputable like in the original sentence:

_Il faut accepter (le fait) que le français *est* une langue minoritaire en Belgique._

Even more so, only the indicative may convey a truly future nuance, e.g.:

_Il faut accepter que l'on ne *pourra* jamais être parfait, même si l'on fait tout pour y arriver._


----------



## janpol

Si l'on renverse la construction, on obtient :
_Le français est une langue minoritaire en Belgique, il faut l'accepter._


----------



## raul87

*- des verbes exprimant la permission :
     permettre* : Je ne permets pas que vous me *parliez* de cette façon.
*     accepter* : Le directeur accepte que nous *partions* un peu plus tôt.


----------

